# Which Side On Your Belt?



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 4, 2007)

Which side does everyone put the tag on the belt?  Is it on your left or right?
Also, which side does everyone put your rank stripes (if you do any)?  Are your stripes on the same side as your tag, or the other?

AoG


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 4, 2007)

I personally don't wear rank stripes on my belt, and as far as the tag goes, I take a seam ripper to it 'cause I think they look like crap.

Jeff


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Tag gets removed and rank stripes are on both ends of the belt.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 4, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Tag gets removed and rank stripes are on both ends of the belt.



We do this the same way.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Tag gets removed and rank stripes are on both ends of the belt.



We do this too.

For belts with names on them (usually only worn for events, like tournaments, to make people easier to identify and find), the name is supposed to come out right side up (so it's readable), which puts it on the left side, the way most of them are sewn - but there's no real standard.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 4, 2007)

Our stripes go on both belt ends. I've never really thought about the tag lol. That reminds me of my green ( 2 stripes) and brown belt ( 3 stripes) we used tape and were happy  How about you guys/gals?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 4, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Our stripes go on both belt ends. I've never really thought about the tag lol. That reminds me of my green ( 2 stripes) and brown belt ( 3 stripes) we used tape and were happy  How about you guys/gals?


For my belt and my students, I have the stripes embroidered.  When I was training with my original instructor, the stripes were either electrical tape or 1 inch felt sewn on to the belt.  The tape thing bothered me.  Especially for black belts.  I realise that the belt is just a symbol, but have some pride in your accomplishment.  When you first get ranked, tape is alright.  But I don't think that it should last for more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, For our Black belts the stripes are on one side only, (right side). We have Chinses lettering on both sides. (to see the stripes you have to be close to notice them)

Each school/system has there own rules....NO right or wrong way to wear your stripes unless your Sensi says so.

Have you notice today....so many so call Masters, have fancy uniforms and stripping and colors?

They suppose to be humble! ....not flashly...stand-out like flames...

Today Ego's are very large for the leaders of many martial systems.  It is all about standing out (with fancy uniforms and colors).

Getting a black belt today...seems so easy....and becoming a 10th degree...so common now days. It is losing it's meaning.....?

=================

on the other side...you earn them and if you are allow to wear them...be proud!   ......Aloha


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Our stripes go on both belt ends. I've never really thought about the tag lol. That reminds me of my green ( 2 stripes) and brown belt ( 3 stripes) we used tape and were happy  How about you guys/gals?



We use tape for gup ranks (color belts) because they generally don't keep their belts longer than 4-6 months, and we don't want to jack up the cost of testing to get the stripes embroidered or buy the belts that are half one color and half another.  Stripes on black belts are embroidered, because the belts are worn so much longer than gup belts, and tape will eventually fall off.  Also, to make it easier for students to find seniors when they need help, I-III Dan stripes are white, IV-VI Dan stripes are gold, and VII-IX Dan stripes are red.


----------



## tellner (Feb 4, 2007)

Neither, no belts.


----------



## donna (Feb 5, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Tag gets removed and rank stripes are on both ends of the belt.


 Ditto. And we use electric tap till green belt then from then on It is cloth strips that are sewn on.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 5, 2007)

In Taekwondo (where rank stripes are used) they go on the right hand side. The ranks line up with the higher ranks to the right. The stripes are on the right partially so that a higher ranked student on the right can look to his/her left & see the lower rank student's rank.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 5, 2007)

We do not typically use rank stripes in my system on the black belts.  Renshi level may wear one stripe under the Seijitsu Shin Do kanji just has Kyoshi level may wear 2 and hanshi may wear 3.  But no indication of dan rank on the belts.  I am not extremely particular which side the SSD kanj is on but I do it so it is to my left just as I was taught and this is my preferred method.  The persons name is done in katakana on the other end of the belt.  Since we use Shureido belts we do not remove the label.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 5, 2007)

We use black electrical tape to loosely mark improvement betwen colours for the kyu ranks. There are no rules for wich side the tape goes on, but since the belts we purchase has the manufacturer`s logo on one side (Budo-Nord), it generally goes on the other.


----------



## Haze (Feb 5, 2007)

Rank stripes are on right side. 
Kyu ranks get tape
BB's should get the belt embroidered or nothing at all (tape looks cheap)

My personal preference is to remove brand name tag.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 5, 2007)

For us, the stripes go on the left for gups. I am a high red (1st gup), so my "black stripe" which is thicker than the other three (on the left), goes on the right. In our system of TKD, only red belt as a "high rank." The rest get three stripes on the left for forms, self defense, and step sparring and sparring.

I have to watch the dans to see where they have their ranks. I think my better half (who's a 1st dan) has his stripe on the left and his name on the right. I'll have to pay attention next time.


----------



## jdinca (Feb 6, 2007)

Guys on the left, girls on the right. Instructors in the middle, although none of us do that. We all consider ourselves students first and instructors second.

Stripes go on both ends of the belt.


----------

